# What monitor do you use? BenQ BL2420PT anyone?



## rpt (Jun 3, 2017)

Hi,

I am looking to purchase a monitor for photo editing. I have a HP ENVY TouchSmart 15 Notebook PC that I bought about 2+ years back. I have been editing pictures on the laptop screen but I feel restricted by the 1366 x 768 resolution. My hardware vendor suggested the BenQ BL2420PT which is a QHD monitor which claims to have a resolution of 2560 x 1440 px. Has anyone used it? Would love to hear feedback about it. The specs are available at http://www.benq.com/product/monitor/bl2420pt/specifications/

Also if you think I should look at some other monitors please do suggest.

Look forward to your suggestions and advise.


----------



## monkey44 (Jun 3, 2017)

I own the BenQ2700PT at 2560x1440 - a truly awesome monitor - at 27" and high resolution, it's very solid.

Some of the issues with the 24" screen at that resolution seem that print and symbols show up too small to read - but it's fine on the 27" ... and, I believe it can upsize the print with settings - not sure, but it's worth a look. 

BenQ is a very good quality monitor - I'd not hesitate ... as a second monitor, I waffled between the 24" ASUS and the 24" BenQ ... and chose the ASUS. IF I had it to do over, I'd go with the BenQ, but only because the color coding between the ASUS and BenQ is different - and I need to adjust the ASUS to match the BenQ, which has Adobe RGB output as well as sRGB ... the ASUS lacks Adobe RGB, as does the BenQ 24 ... 

Comparative to BenQ in price / the ASUS PA24QPT - In my opinion, the BenQ displays sharper and cleaner color. But, then again, in this case, I'm comparing a 27" to a 24" ... 

BenQ is a fine company, and produces a quality product ... worth the $$$ for sure.


----------



## rpt (Jun 3, 2017)

@monkey44, Thanks. That was helpful. I looked up Amazon and the price for the BenQ SW2700PT is INR 58000 - so about USD 900 or GBP 700. The 24" BenQ is under half that price! 

So is your monitor the BenQ SW2700PT or some other model? 

What did you purchase it for? 
Amazon UK lists it for GBP 600 (well 599.17...) and the USA price is USD 600! Damn taxes!!!


----------



## rpt (Jun 3, 2017)

@monkey44, I found your earlier post on monitors at http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=31757.0. Great info. Thanks all who contributed there. I guess I have a good understanding now as to why the large difference between in price of the two monitors.


----------



## Labdoc (Jun 3, 2017)

I have the BenQ BL2420PT and it's awesome. I run 2 computers through it and the remote button comes in handy. Bright, great colors, calibration available, price you can't beat it. I assume the 27" is better but I didn't have the room for it.


----------



## JPAZ (Jun 3, 2017)

Very happy with my Dell Ultra but I have friends who own the BenQ (and I've seen the monitor in use) and were I thinking about a new monitor today, that brand would certainly be on my list under consideration.


----------



## rpt (Jun 4, 2017)

Thanks folks. So it boils down to whether I want to use Adobe RGB or sRGB. I guess I'll search the forums. I'm sure there is some thread on this.


----------



## Orangutan (Jun 4, 2017)

rpt said:


> Thanks folks. So it boils down to whether I want to use Adobe RGB or sRGB. I guess I'll search the forums. I'm sure there is some thread on this.



Not exactly: sRGB is fully contained within Adobe RGB. See this diagram.

https://photo.stackexchange.com/questions/14272/how-do-color-spaces-like-srgb-and-adobe-rgb-overlap

You can use sRGB on a monitor capable of Adobe RGB, it's a question of whether you need the additional colors that can be expressed with Adobe RGB, but which cannot be expressed with sRGB. If you try to use Adobe RGB on an sRGB monitor I presume you could get posterization or color clipping, depending on the photo.


----------



## scottkinfw (Jul 4, 2017)

rpt said:


> Thanks folks. So it boils down to whether I want to use Adobe RGB or sRGB. I guess I'll search the forums. I'm sure there is some thread on this.



I'm not sure that you need to choose. Check this out"

https://www.pcmag.com/article2/0,2817,2499358,00.asp?tab=Specs

I'm in the same boat, I'm going with the SW2700PT


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jul 4, 2017)

Anyone have any comment on the BenQ PV3200PT Video Post-Production Monitor. I'm thinking it would be great for side by side views. Here it's around $1600 CD, $1200 USD.

I really want to start using 4K with the 1DX2 but it's an intimidating step for me, having been 99% stills in the past. Seems pretty dumb to have a capable camera and not use its features.

Jack


----------



## rpt (Jul 5, 2017)

scottkinfw said:


> rpt said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks folks. So it boils down to whether I want to use Adobe RGB or sRGB. I guess I'll search the forums. I'm sure there is some thread on this.
> ...


I want to do the same so I am saving up to buy it. Unfortunately, the prices just went up in India due to a tax change


----------



## scottkinfw (Jul 5, 2017)

I just ordered the SW2700PT, and I am hoping it is as great as it sounds and my experience is as good as people report.

Several years ago, I purchased a viewsonic 27W (forgot exact model numbers) and it was terrible. I couldn't get good colors on it despite many attempts to calibrate with Spyder and i1.

I would like to ask an opinion or for some insight regarding resolution. There are 4k and 5K monitors out. At what point does a monitor out-resolve the images we are taking or is this ever an issue, and is more better given all other things are constant?

Thanks.
sek


----------



## monkey44 (Jul 5, 2017)

You won't be disappointed with the Ben Q SW2700 ... great monitor. Right now, my set-up is Ben Q SW2700 and an ASUS PA248Q ... and I'm ordering another Ben Q SW2700 this week to pair it, and will use the ASUS on a different PC - altho the ASUS is a very, very good monitor, it doesn't quite compare to the Ben Q ... and, would rather pair two identical monitors anyway.


----------



## Dylan777 (Jul 5, 2017)

Hi Scott,
Very happy with this: https://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1194916-REG/dell_up3216q_32_widescreen_led.html

Best,
Dylan


----------



## scottkinfw (Jul 6, 2017)

monkey44 said:


> You won't be disappointed with the Ben Q SW2700 ... great monitor. Right now, my set-up is Ben Q SW2700 and an ASUS PA248Q ... and I'm ordering another Ben Q SW2700 this week to pair it, and will use the ASUS on a different PC - altho the ASUS is a very, very good monitor, it doesn't quite compare to the Ben Q ... and, would rather pair two identical monitors anyway.



thank you for your insigh tand support!

sek


----------



## scottkinfw (Jul 6, 2017)

Dylan777 said:


> Hi Scott,
> Very happy with this: https://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1194916-REG/dell_up3216q_32_widescreen_led.html
> 
> Best,
> Dylan



Hey Dylan.

Thank you so much.

Hope you and family doing well.

sek


----------

